# SMSF Long Term ASX Stocks Using Charting



## Garpal Gumnut (26 May 2017)

Is anyone interested in discussing LT investment in ASX Stocks?

Using TA.

It's been very good for my SMSF though hairy/scary at times which is good.


----------



## tech/a (26 May 2017)

Yep
What time frame are you thinking about?


----------



## Porper (26 May 2017)

Yep, would be interesting. I did a few monthly charts last week. With the longer time frames semi-log charts can be more useful i.m.o., depending on the trends of course.


----------

